# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Palhaços e Anémonas

## Ricardo Lacerda

Caros amigos...

A pedido de várias "famílias" perdi algum tempo e consegui elaborar esta tabela..espero que lhes seja útil!!!



Um abraço

----------


## João Magano

Um complemento a informação do Ricardo, com fotos de alguns palhaços:

----------


## Eduardo Mata

heee!tava mesmo apesquisar as simbioses dos palhaços/anemona!
das anemonas compativeis com o Ocealaris,qual a de menores dimenções??

----------


## Santos Madeira

Bom Ano para todos, agradecendo desde já o trabalho e a boa vontade do amigo Lacerda, gostaria que indicásse qual das cores é valida como afirmativa.Um abraço amigo 
Madeira

----------


## NunoAlexandre

boas , a tabela so falta acrescentar o clarkki ,que faz simbiose com todas as anemonas da mesma tabela.
um bom ano a todos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Santos
 A cor afirmativa é a verde.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Caro Ricardo

Fico a pensar o trabalho que deu entabular esta tabela.
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Parabéns!!!  :tutasla:  

É com estas atitudes que vamos a casa dia mais engrandecendo este sítio e todo o conhecimento sobre o hobby, de modo que desta forma podemos dar a nossos animais um conforto maior e nos aproximar da cópia fidedigna da natureza, se isto nos for possível, é claro.

Mais uma vez PARABÉNS  :bompost:  

Feliz 2008

----------

